# Knoppix Live CD auf Festplatte und EasyBox



## Draxx (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage, kann man die Knoppix Live CD Installieren? Wenn ja wie ^^?

Ich habe eine Easy Box von Vodafone (UMTS Internet) und wollte Fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt diese Box unter Linux zu nutzen. Habe Leider nichts im Google gefunden, vielleicht falsch gesucht, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Sonst muss ich Leider noch Windoof drauf lassen. Die Live CD ging Klasse deswegen will ich umsteigen und bin für jeden  Tipp in Richtung Linux dankbar 



Mfg Draxx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Fuer so eine Box duerfte eine normale Linux-Distribution wahrscheinlich ungeeignet sein weil dort meist recht spezielle Hardware drin ist.


----------



## Draxx (20. Juni 2006)

wäre es denn möglich irgendwie das zu Emulieren oder so. Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung wie Linux in der Richtug mit Treibern agiert, Ist ein so ganntes GlobeTrotter Module 3G+ Flip Flop bus. Vielleicht hilft die Info


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Es waere wohl das Beste wenn Du schaust ob es dafuer schon was fertiges gibt. Fuer die dBox und X-Box gibt es ja auch Projekte die was passendes rausgebracht haben oder zumindest Anleitungen.


----------



## Draxx (20. Juni 2006)

Wo nach muss ich genau im Google suchen? Bzw. ist die umsetzung schwer mit Linux bin noch etwas im Windows trott....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hab Linux bisher auch nur auf PCs eingesetzt, nichtmal einen Sparc oder Alpha konnte ich dafuer bisher in die Finger kriegen.
Ich hab auch diverse Anleitungen nur ueberflogen da ich bei dBox und X-Box keinen Bedarf habe (und ueberhaupt nicht die Resourcen) da was dran zu machen.
Aber so wie ich das sehe kann es einfach aber auch recht kompliziert sein. Es kommt zum grossen Teil wohl auch auf's Geraet selbst an.


----------



## Draxx (20. Juni 2006)

Kannst du mir Links dazu geben und vielleicht noch kurz verklicktern   wie das mit knoppix installieren geht?

Danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hab auch Knoppix noch nicht auf Platte installiert. Da wird sicher ein Programm oder Script dafuer bei sein. Und in der Doku findest Du da sicher auch was.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da wird sicher ein Programm oder Script dafuer bei sein. Und in der Doku findest Du da sicher auch was.


Hmm, "knoppix-installer" hat bestimmt keine besondere Bedeutung. 
Und der Abschnitt "Hard drive Installation" in der Doku wurde bestimmt nur zum Zeitvertreib geschrieben. 

Was Deine komische Box angeht..... wenn es dafür kein fertiges Projekt gibt, dann musst Du Dir selbst was zusammenstricken.
Bevor Du damit aber anfängst, solltest Du Dich erstmal schlau machen ob die Hardware (inkl. CPU) überhaupt vom Linuxkernel unterstützt wird.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2006)

Uebrigens: Sieht Deine Box so aus? http://www.linuxabordo.com.br/projetos/wiki/index.php?pagename=EasyboxLinux

Es koennte gehen, genauer koennte ich Dir das sagen wenn ich die Seiten verstuende die ich da ausgegraben hab (uebrigens mit einer kinderleichten Google-Query). Das Problem ist nur, dass ich da bisher nur was spanisches und was franzoesisches gefunden hab, nichtmal was englisches hab ich bisher entdeckt. Aber ich hab ja auch nur mal ganz ganz kurz geschaut und bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass es zur EasyBox noch mehr in Sachen Linux gibt.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uebrigens: Sieht Deine Box so aus? http://www.linuxabordo.com.br/projetos/wiki/index.php?pagename=EasyboxLinux


Da liegst Du wahrscheinlich völlig daneben.
Sieht ganz so aus wie diese TV Internetboxen, die einem bei eBay hinterher geworfen werden. ^^

Ich denke bei ihm dürfte es sich eher um dieses Gerät handeln.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte halt einfach mal nach EasyBox gegooglet und geguckt was dabei rumkommt.

Aber jetzt wo ich die Box sehe nehme ich jetzt weniger an, dass er Linux auf der Box selbst installieren will sondern nur auf seinem Rechner und dann mit der Box kommunizieren will. 
Dann wird natuerlich keine spezielle Distribution benoetigt. Die Frage ist halt nur wie genau die Box angesprochen wird.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber jetzt wo ich die Box sehe nehme ich jetzt weniger an, dass er Linux auf der Box selbst installieren will sondern nur auf seinem Rechner und dann mit der Box kommunizieren will.


Jetzt wo Du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf. 

Trotz allem könnte es sein dass auf der Box Linux installiert ist..... die FRITZ!Box Modelle laufen ja auch mit Linux (für diese gibt es sogar eine Mod-Gemeinde).


----------



## Draxx (23. Juni 2006)

In der Tat es ist die Vodafone EasyBox mit Umts  ich will halt Internet beim Linux haben aber wenn das nicht geht muss ich mir was anderes überlegen und leider windoof drauf lassen  die Box ist nicht mehr als nen reduziertes UMTS Handy


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2006)

Hilft Dir diese Anleitung evtl. weiter?
Auf dieser Seite steht dass PCMCIA Karten als USB Gerät vom Kernel angesprochen werden.


> To my surprise, the PCMCIA card is treated by the Linux kernel as a USB device (huh).


Scheint also kein gänzlich hoffnungsloser Fall zu sein.

 
Beim stöbern bin ich auf das "Open-Source-Horoskop" gestossen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim stöbern bin ich auf das "Open-Source-Horoskop" gestossen.


Ich bin Drache.
Endlich mal, wenn ich schon bei den chinesischen Sternzeichen kein Drache sein darf.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juni 2006)

Hauptsache kein "Kamel". ^^
Sieht fast so aus als wenn der Drache den "Effe-Finger" zeigen würde. 
Ich bin Delphin..... oder anders ausgedrückt "mySQL Dolphin".


----------



## Stefan Bauer (27. Juli 2006)

*Vodafone EasyBox UMTS Linux USB*

hi,

anbei mal der Link zu meinem Howto für die Vodafone EasyBox UMTS Linux über USB

http://www.lug-ts.de/index.php/Vodafone_EasyBox_UMTS_3G

Gruß

Stefan Bauer


----------

